# new Wilier GTR: Fulcrum "Racing Sport" wheels ?



## kdi (Jul 18, 2013)

The standard wheels on the new 2014 GTR (shimano and sram versions) are apparently a Fulcrum Racing Sport, see Details section on:
GTR, categoria bici: Road Bike | Wilier Triestina
Probably a Wilier specific build of Fulcrum wheels. But does anyone know to which of the standard Fulcrum wheels they compare? Any specs or pictures known ?


----------



## gatoel (Sep 21, 2013)

in my LBS, the Wilier GTR 2014 came with fulcrum racing 5's - entry level to say the least
if they have swapped the UT 6700 cranks for FSA mods to keep prices down then dont expect much from Fulcrum racing sport - general name , general ride
I bought the GTR and got my LBS to swap the R5's for R3's 
Fulcrum R3's are great value for money I think

some comments from bikeradarLikewise, Fulcrum's mid-range Racing 3 wheels don't receive much attention but they're highly competent, with lots to offer. 


Claimed weight is a respectable 1,550g per pair but that figure doesn't lend any clues to the rear wheel's very good torsional stiffness, 
nor how well the adjustable cup-and-cone bearings roll across the road. 
They're far from aero but in terms of everyday wheels they're a great choice.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

gatoel said:


> .........
> Fulcrum R3's are great value for money
> ]]


Totally agree. R3's are at the beginning of the top shelf Racing picks and are, IMO, the best value for the money.


----------

